# Working Great Pyrenees (LGD)



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

My friend acquired a male Great Pyrenees recently. He's around eight months old now. They live on a large property where they have a herd of goats. They got the dog to be a working LGD, not a pet. He stays outside with the goats. Can anyone recommend some good reading materials for my friend? She doesn't really know anything about dogs, let alone how to raise a working LGD. Their hobby farmers, learning as they go. They've had problems with losing chickens and baby goats in the past which led them to getting the dog though sooner than originally intended.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Where did they get the dog from?


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

A breeder. The breeder told them a few things when they got the dog (keep it with the goats, don't bring other dogs around it, whatever else was said). Can you recommend a good source of info (book or website)?


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

jersey_gray said:


> A breeder. The breeder told them a few things when they got the dog (keep it with the goats, don't bring other dogs around it, whatever else was said). Can you recommend a good source of info (book or website)?


Was it a working breeder? Show breeder? Most of the time that instinct is either there or not so I don't know if I can really recommend a book. Most herding training starts very young. I'd take him to a herding trainer ASAP and see where you need to go from there.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

boxerlover876 said:


> Was it a working breeder? Show breeder? Most of the time that instinct is either there or not so I don't know if I can really recommend a book. Most herding training starts very young. I'd take him to a herding trainer ASAP and see where you need to go from there.


Great Pyrenees don't actually herd livestock. They live with the herd and protect them from threats such as coyotes or stray dogs.


----------



## boxerlover876 (Dec 31, 2011)

Tofu_pup said:


> Great Pyrenees don't actually herd livestock. They live with the herd and protect them from threats such as coyotes or stray dogs.


I believe a herding trainer would train on how to protect the flock or herd also.

I just found this. http://www.lgd.org/ Hope it might help!


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

boxerlover876 said:


> I believe a herding trainer would train on how to protect the flock or herd also.
> 
> I just found this. http://www.lgd.org/ Hope it might help!


Great, thanks for the link! 

What I've posted above is literally all I know about this dog so can't tell you what kind of breeder the person was. My friend doesn't really know anything about dogs at all so I was just hoping to find good sources of info for her.


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

Tofu_pup said:


> Great Pyrenees don't actually herd livestock. They live with the herd and protect them from threats such as coyotes or stray dogs.


Hello,
I have a working LGD Great Pyr.
Allthough their natural instincts are to protect what is given to them to protect(goats,lambs,chickens..etc..) not all of them can make the best guardian.Some are bred to work and some are bred to show.There is a working line and show line just like with most every breed.I am not saying this boy cant make the cut but at 8 months he will need some work to insure he doesnt injure the animals he is protecting.And mine has never herded a thing..ha..ha..I would recommend to google LGDs and start having your friend read all she/he can on the subject.My blog link is listed in my profile that gives alot of need to know about a Pyr in general.(I cant post it here).


----------



## jersey_gray (Dec 8, 2011)

Bear2010 said:


> Hello,
> I have a working LGD Great Pyr.
> Allthough their natural instincts are to protect what is given to them to protect(goats,lambs,chickens..etc..) not all of them can make the best guardian.Some are bred to work and some are bred to show.There is a working line and show line just like with most every breed.I am not saying this boy cant make the cut but at 8 months he will need some work to insure he doesnt injure the animals he is protecting.And mine has never herded a thing..ha..ha..I would recommend to google LGDs and start having your friend read all she/he can on the subject.My blog link is listed in my profile that gives alot of need to know about a Pyr in general.(I cant post it here).


Thanks! I'll look for your blog.


----------

